# Dr. Manhattan vs. Silver Surfer



## ~Avant~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Scenario 1: Comics versions
Scenrario 2: Movie versions

Who wins?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 20, 2009)

Done before and belongs in the comic forum


----------



## Spectre (Apr 20, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Done before and belongs in the comic forum



This

1: Silver Surfer
2: Dr. Manhattan


----------



## chulance (Apr 20, 2009)

I know Dr.Manhattan was stronger in the movies but in the comics he easily disintegrated Rorsarch couldn't he do the same to Surfer?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 20, 2009)

chulance said:


> I know Dr.Manhattan was stronger in the movies but in the comics he easily disintegrated Rorsarch couldn't he do the same to Surfer?




No, not exactly considering comic Surfer is way stronger than him, and actually could probably absorb him into himself and then go feed him to galactus.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 20, 2009)

chulance said:


> I know Dr.Manhattan was stronger in the movies but in the comics he easily disintegrated Rorsarch couldn't he do the same to Surfer?



Surfer could do the same, if he wanted to. He wields the Power Cosmic, after all.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 20, 2009)

It all really depends if Dr. Manhattan's ability to predict the future actually helps him in battle.
If he can predict the surfer's attacks and counter them, he wins
But I think it was stated that he knows about the future but can't change it, so The Silver Surfer wins.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 20, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> It all really depends if Dr. Manhattan's ability to predict the future actually helps him in battle.
> If he can predict the surfer's attacks and counter them, he wins
> But I think it was stated that he knows about the future cut can't change it, so The Silver Surfer wins.



I think he's stated that even if he knows what's going to happen, he can't change what's to be.


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 20, 2009)

In 2 minutes Silver Surfer is kicking my ass, 20 seconds ago Silver Surfer was still kicking my ass...

I actually think movie rorschach had better feats. Comics Surfer thrashes him though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 20, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> *In 2 minutes Silver Surfer is kicking my ass, 20 seconds ago Silver Surfer was still kicking my ass...*
> 
> I actually think movie rorschach had better feats. Comics Surfer thrashes him though.



In 30 minutes time, he's feeding me to a giant purple man.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> In 30 minutes time, he's feeding me to a giant purple man.


Dr. Manhattan :In 3 min i will commit suicide to escape my fate


----------



## chulance (Apr 26, 2009)

Dr. M can regernate from complete disintegration and can turn Surfer into a normal human


----------



## NemeBro (Apr 26, 2009)

Um, no?

1. Surfer is basically what Manhattan wants to be when he grows up. However, he does possess one advantage over Surfer, he actually has a penis.

2. Manhattan wins. Also, it is important to note that EVERY character in the Watchmen movie had better feats than in the comic.


----------



## chulance (Apr 26, 2009)

1. True, but Dr. M can regernate from total destruction how can Surfer get rid of him when Dr.M can turn him into a regular human. 

2. Movie Dr.M rocks!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 26, 2009)

chulance said:


> 1. *True, but Dr. M can regernate from total destruction how can Surfer get rid of him when Dr.M can turn him into a regular human.*



By absorbing and taking him to Galactus for a midnight snack. and when has been shown that Manhattan can take away super-powers, or even change someone's species.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Apr 26, 2009)

Dr. Manhattan > everything, he is a god and would just obliterate anything he wanted...


----------



## ∅ (Apr 26, 2009)

1. Surfer
2. Dr. Manhattan steal Surfer's board.


----------



## chulance (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes Dr.Manhattan is basically god he controls matter s ohe can make Surfer a normal human or completly destroy him. Dr. Can alter size he can just get stronger to physcailly beat Surfer, predict his attacks and turn him to a normal human,phase his hand and take out organs ect...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 26, 2009)

A said:


> 1. Surfer
> 2. *Dr. Manhattan steal Surfer's board.*



Manhattan: 1 day from now, I will encounter a perplexing man, riding through space on a surfboard, I engage him in conversation, and later in battle, in which I shall steal his radical ride.

Edit for Chulance: just because someone has godlike powers does not make them a god, also Surfer wasn't even human to begin with, not to mention I doubt that Manhattan's going to reverse Galactus' handiwork.


----------



## chulance (Apr 26, 2009)

LOl,funny! Than Dr. M will have Surfers's movie powers and use cosmic energy to kill Surfer or his own powers.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 26, 2009)

chulance said:


> LOl,funny! Than Dr. M will have Surfers's movie powers and use cosmic energy to kill Surfer or his own powers.



Wait...what?


----------



## chulance (Apr 26, 2009)

In the movies Doom stole Surfer's board and gained his cosmic powers Movie Dr.M can do the same


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 26, 2009)

chulance said:


> In the movies Doom stole Surfer's board and gained his cosmic powers Movie Dr.M can do the same




Oh right, your last post was just a garbled mess, I couldn't understand what you meant.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

Only movie Surfer gets his power from his board.... in the canon comic version it's internal. Once again, you fail.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Apr 27, 2009)

oh my... to get this off the bat, of course movie dr.manhattan would beat movie SS.
the first was powered UP and the other powered WAY DOWN.

but when you get to power cosmic wielding silver surfer... DAMN.
the problem is that, the silver surfer's powers are so far beyond dr.manhattans.
for one, doc's power is the ability to control matter and energy at a sub-atomic level.
the silver surfer's powers are called the *power cosmic*

here is an exert describing his powers from two different sources

*wikipedia*

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Silver Surfer wields the Power Cosmic, granting him superhuman strength, stamina, durability, and the ability to absorb and manipulate the universe's ambient energy for a variety of effects. The Surfer can navigate through interstellar space, dimensional barriers, and hyperspace, which he can enter to exceed the speed of light when flying on his board, [61] and has even proven capable of time travel on several occasions.[62]

The Surfer sustains himself by converting matter into energy, does not require food, water, air, or sleep, and can survive within nearly any known natural environment, including deep space, hyperspace, black holes,[63] and the center of stars.[64] The Surfer can analyze and manipulate matter and energy, and molecularly restructure or animate matter at will, even transmuting elements or creating objects. He can also project energy in various forms for offensive and defensive use, including the erection of force shields, and bolts of cosmic force powerful enough to destroy entire planets and planetoids.[65][66] He can utilize the Power Cosmic to augment his superhuman strength to indeterminate levels.[67] The Surfer can heal living organisms, though he cannot raise the dead,[61]and he has proven capable of revitalizing and evolving organic life on a planet-wide scale.[68] He can alter the size of himself or of other matter, cast illusions,[69] and phase through solid matter.[61]

His senses enable him to detect objects and concentrations of energy light years away and to perceive matter and energy in subatomic detail, including life energies of living beings.[70] The Surfer can even see through time, and with concentration he can achieve limited perception of past and future events in his general vicinity.[71] He has demonstrated telepathic ability, including mind-reading on occasion,[72] and has proven to be able to influence human emotion and sensation. [61]

The Surfer's board is composed of a nearly impervious, cosmically powered silvery material that is similar to his own skin. The board is mentally linked to the Surfer and moves in response to his mental commands even when he is not in physical contact with it.[73] The board has a high degree of indestructibility, but on those rare occasions when it is damaged or destroyed, the Surfer is able to repair or even re-create it with little effort.[31] The Surfer can attack opponents remotely by directing the board against them, and the board is capable of absorbing and imprisoning other beings, at least temporarily.[74]

When Galactus exiled the Surfer to Earth, his means of imprisonment was linked to the board. When Surfer and the Fantastic Four realized this, Surfer put it to the test by leaving the board planet-side and entering space in the Four's spacecraft. Once he was free of Earth, the Surfer remotely converted the board to energy, recalled it to him, and reformed it in space.[31]

Norrin Radd also possesses some knowledge of the advanced alien technology of the planet Zenn-La.





*marvel.com*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Powers
The Silver Surfer wields "the power cosmic", absorbing and manipulating the universe's ambient cosmic energies. He can augment his strength to incalculable levels, and is almost totally indestructible. He can navigate space, hyperspace and dimensional barriers, and can fly at near-limitless speeds on his board, entering hyperspace when he exceeds light speed. He has even proven capable of time travel on occasion. The Surfer does not require food, drink, air or sleep, sustained entirely by converting matter into energy. He is immune to temperature extremes and most radiation, and can survive in vacuum environments such as outer space and hyperspace. He can analyze and manipulate matter and energy, and restructure or animate matter at will, even transmuting elements. He can heal living beings (though he cannot raise the dead), and has proven capable of revitalizing or evolving organic life on a planet wide scale. He can alter the size of himself or of other matter, cast illusions, fire energy blasts, form and manipulate energy constructs, manipulate gravity, absorb and discharge most forms of energy, and phase through solid matter. His senses enable him to detect objects and energies light years away, and to perceive matter and energy in subatomic detail; he can even see through time, and with concentration can achieve limited perception of past and future events in his general vicinity. The Surfer has demonstrated limited telepathic ability on occasion, and has proven able to influence human emotion and sensation. 






this is futile. the silver surfer was most likely the inspiration for the doctor.
the only problem is he is a flawed one. in personality and power he fails miserably.

sure he can control matter and energy down to the quantum, but that pails in comparison to the power of infinity. the power cosmic name defines itself.

the absolute soveriegnty (power) over all weaker existances within the cosmic reaches. it is the power to become one with the cosmos, and then claim dominion over it.

that's a far cry from matter manipulation.

gg doc.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

Actually, Captain Atom was the inspiration for Doctor Manhattan


----------



## NemeBro (Apr 27, 2009)

That is true, all Watchmen characters were inspired by previous characters.


----------



## enzymeii (Apr 27, 2009)

How does surfer kill Manhattan?


----------



## NemeBro (Apr 27, 2009)

Comic Surfer destoys him beyond molecular repair, or just contains his energies and feeds him to Galactus.


----------



## enzymeii (Apr 27, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Comic Surfer destoys him beyond molecular repair, or just contains his energies and feeds him to Galactus.



1) he has to be destroyed beyond the _quantum_ level, not molecular.
2) Galactus is not a part of this fight.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Apr 27, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Actually, Captain Atom was the inspiration for Doctor Manhattan


that actually makes more sense. and he's a DC character.
thanks.



enzymeii said:


> How does surfer kill Manhattan?


well, the problem is we are incapable of knowing how long the doctor can last in a war of attrition. is he immortal? can he survive event horizons? how suseptible is his mind? how many times can he ressurect himself? can he do it without a mind?

if he can get past all of these things then I say for a long time. but the problem is not only does galactus feed off of high energy signatures like those he produces, SS does to. there is no logical reason why SS could not break down his atomic structure, and use him as sustenance.




Dark-Jaxx said:


> Comic Surfer destoys him beyond molecular repair, or just contains his energies and feeds him to Galactus.


or eats him alone.



Dark-Jaxx said:


> That is true, all Watchmen characters were inspired by previous characters.


I thought so...


----------



## NemeBro (Apr 27, 2009)

enzymeii said:


> 1) he has to be destroyed beyond the _quantum_ level, not molecular.
> 2) Galactus is not a part of this fight.



1. When was this stated?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Apr 27, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> 1. When was this stated?



not only that, but it was caused by the very machine that gave him his powers. there are different ways to destabilize atoms,quantums and qwarks.
in a fictional setting anyway...


----------



## enzymeii (Apr 27, 2009)

He survived being torn apart by a particle accelerator.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Apr 27, 2009)

enzymeii said:


> He survived being torn apart by a particle accelerator.



SS makes a particle accelerator look like letter blocks.
the power cosmic gives him free control of the fundamental elements of the universe.

matter,energy,time,space,thought,life,
these are all under his perview.


----------



## chulance (May 10, 2009)

Surfer can't win Dr.M can do anytyhing! He blew up Rorsach by waving his hand! He'll do the same to him!


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 10, 2009)

chulance said:


> Surfer can't win Dr.M can do anytyhing!



Say it with me kids, NO LIMITS FALLACY!


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (May 10, 2009)

chulance said:


> Surfer can't win Dr.M can do anytyhing! He blew up Rorsach by waving his hand! He'll do the same to him!



Listen, if you aren't going to actually read what people say then you should just get the out of the OBD, your stay here is not going to be a pleasant one.  If your reading comprehension is so low that you just don't understand what it is people are saying, then you should get the out of the OBD, your stay here is not going to be a pleasant one.

I'll try and simplify this for you.  Silver Surfer can do everything that Dr. Manhattan can do, except Silver Surfer can do it BETTER.  Silver Surfer is more powerful than Dr. Manhattan.  Do you get it?  Silver Surfer >>>> Dr. Manhattan.

Take a regular human and put them in a fight against someone who is stronger, faster, smarter, and just plain better than them in every conceivable way.  The regular human is going to lose, right?

That's the exact same thing that is happening here.  Dr. Manhattan is the regular human, Dr Manhattan loses.

(In case it wasn't clear to you, that was a metaphor.  I'm not actually saying that Dr. Manhattan is just a regular human.)

This is all just for comic version though, it's pretty unanimous that Movie Manhattan beats Movie Surfer.


----------



## ∅ (May 10, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Surfer could do the same, if he wanted to. He wields the Power Cosmic, after all.


But he can't create life. Whereas Dr. Manhattan considered it.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 10, 2009)

Dr. M can't change the future.  He can only see it.  Surfer is Dr.M on steriods, HGH, and any other enhancement you want to list.

Comic Surfer wins.  Movie Surfer loses.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

A said:


> But he can't create life. Whereas Dr. Manhattan considered it.



Perhaps he meant in terms of evolution from minute organisms to the human being.

But that's speculation, though.


----------



## Raigen (May 11, 2009)

Surfer did give life to a dead planet and can cure disease with a touch. On top of being billions of times faster than the speed of light (according to his gauntlet-grab back in Infinity Gauntlet, and that was the fastest he's ever gone). I'm sure people will say I'm wrong (the way I do math, probably).


----------



## chulance (May 12, 2009)

But But Dr.Manhattan is god  he is better than Silver Surfer. Well no no it depends if the regular human is more strategic,has prep, and what weapons. The RH  can plant mines and set them off brain-power my friend! Surfer is the regular mix-up their similar in color you must have thought Surfer was Manhattan that's all.

That happanned to one of my friends I told him Surfer had a board though Dr.Manhattan needs no help to fly.  Also what the heck Dr.Manhattan is NOT a regular human but an energy being. Dr.M can create life meaning he can take it away he can kill surfer.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

chulance said:


> But But Dr.Manhattan is god  he is better than Silver Surfer. Well no no it depends if the regular human is more strategic,has prep, and what weapons. The RH  can plant mines and set them off brain-power my friend! Surfer is the regular mix-up their similar in color you must have thought Surfer was Manhattan that's all.
> 
> That happanned to one of my friends I told him Surfer had a board though Dr.Manhattan needs no help to fly.  Also what the heck Dr.Manhattan is NOT a regular human but an energy being. Dr.M can create life meaning he can take it away he can kill surfer.


sadly not the surfer


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (May 12, 2009)

chulance said:


> But But Dr.Manhattan is god  he is better than Silver Surfer. Well no no it depends if the regular human is more strategic,has prep, and what weapons. The RH  can plant mines and set them off brain-power my friend! Surfer is the regular mix-up their similar in color you must have thought Surfer was Manhattan that's all.



You don't understand the point of a metaphor, do you?



> That happanned to one of my friends I told him Surfer had a board though Dr.Manhattan needs no help to fly.  Also what the heck Dr.Manhattan is NOT a regular human but an energy being. Dr.M can create life meaning he can take it away he can kill surfer.



Few things.  First, Surfer does not need a board to fly, in fact IIRC that is how he escaped Earth after Galactus exiled him here, by flying outside the atmosphere and then summoning his board since Galactus only put the effect on his board.  Secondly, I specifically stated I wasn't calling Dr. Manhattan a regular human, work on your reading comprehension.  Thirdly, while Dr. Manhattan has NOT been shown creating life (only saying he might give it a try), Surfer actually has been shown creating life and bringing back a dead planet.

Anyways, it's obvious from your posts that you are just being a troll.  Comic Silver Surfer beats Comic Dr Manhattan, no matter much you try and say otherwise doesn't change the fact that you are wrong and that you apparently do not know much about Silver Surfer.


----------



## chulance (May 12, 2009)

Metaphor this is Dr.Manhattan vs Surfer has nothing to do with a character named Metaphor nor his abilties please stay on the debate. Sadly Dr.M can kill Surfer and how he escaped he's faster on his board. Dr. M can call it and make Surfer norman radd again. Why work on reading comprehension I'm comprehending perfecly what I read in this debate.

Dr.Manhattan said he can create life meaning he can what he says is true he's god. Saying it is just as good as showing it. I love Surfer Dr.M has regernated from total destruction and disintegrated by a wave of his hand. Has Surfer done that???


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 13, 2009)

1) Silver Surfer

I'm siding with the camp that Dr. Manhattan has the capabilities to stop the Silver Surfer, but 50-50% or lower.  The question is will he?  It'll come down to if he can predict the future and use it to fight, or not.

In the comic you can interpret him two ways:
1) Stone Set Future - Dr. Manhattan can't change anything, but do what he sees as having done.

2) Fatalist Future - Dr. Manhattan can change the future, but is too much of a fatalist to do so.

By time Manhattan gets over his fatalism he is acting almost drunk from the Tachyons.  

Aftwards it becomes muddied about whether Manhattan is following destiny or making decisions.

The comic shows black marks on the ground, unlike the movie's blood, with Rorschach's blasting.  Was Rorschach killed, like predicted, or teleported elsewhere violently?  (Sorry, was just thinking of a WMG theory that Rorschach becomes V).


We don't know 100% which way this will go.  If the former then the Silver Surfer has far greater odds.  If the latter, it leans Dr. Manhattan.




2) Dr. Manhattan

Doesn't come off as stronger to me in the movie, but Silver Surfer just doesn't have the feats his comic version has.  Unless I missed a movie somewhere.  He was only in the one?


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (May 13, 2009)

Kiyoshi said:


> 1) Silver Surfer
> 
> I'm siding with the camp that Dr. Manhattan has the capabilities to stop the Silver Surfer, but 50-50% or lower.  The question is will he?  It'll come down to if he can predict the future and use it to fight, or not.
> 
> ...



Last I recall he can't change the future.  He even explained it, that time doesn't exist linearly, it happens all at once and that we just see a small part of it at at time.  He sees the future because unlike normal humans who one see a small part he steps beyond our frame of reference and sees everything, not just the small part we do.  To us it seems like he is seeing the future because we haven't gotten to that part yet.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 13, 2009)

The way I see it is that Dr. M can see time the same we can see 2-D objects.

We can look at a flat surface interpret all of the flat surface (if we draw a line on a piece of paper, we can see the whole line, not just sections).  Dr. M can see time like we see flat surfaces, he can see all the events of time.  But even he has said that he can't change the future.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 13, 2009)

chulance said:


> Metaphor this is Dr.Manhattan vs Surfer has nothing to do with a character named Metaphor nor his abilties please stay on the debate. Sadly Dr.M can kill Surfer and how he escaped he's faster on his board. Dr. M can call it and make Surfer norman radd again. Why work on reading comprehension I'm comprehending perfecly what I read in this debate.
> 
> Dr.Manhattan said he can create life meaning he can what he says is true he's god. Saying it is just as good as showing it. I love Surfer Dr.M has regernated from total destruction and disintegrated by a wave of his hand. Has Surfer done that???



God kid can't you just let this thread die, when it's been obvious that all Surfer has to do is simply eat Manhattan to win.


----------



## masamune1 (May 13, 2009)

chulance said:


> But But Dr.Manhattan is god  he is better than Silver Surfer.



Manhattan is not a god. He has just been called one, which is very, very different. Superman is frequently called a god, but it does'nt make him one.

Surfer's powers have been compared to a god's as well. 'Cept, in the Surfer's universe god's do exist, not to mention demons, aliens, mutants, superhumans, living planets, world eaters and a plethora of other incredible things. He is actually better than many of those beings that Marvel calls gods. 

Manhattan, meanwhile, is the only genuine bona-fide superhuman in his world, with maybe a handful of borderline exceptions. If the Surfer was there he might be called a god too. Especially after he eats this one. 

That happanned to one of my friends I told him Surfer had a board though Dr.Manhattan needs no help to fly.[/QUOTE] 

Surfer does'nt need the board to fly. It's just more convenient becaue it does'nt use his energy.



> Dr.M can create life *meaning he can take it away* he can kill surfer.



No. 



Snake Plissken said:


> Last I recall he can't change the future.  He even explained it, that time doesn't exist linearly, it happens all at once and that we just see a small part of it at at time.  He sees the future because unlike normal humans who one see a small part he steps beyond our frame of reference and sees everything, not just the small part we do.  To us it seems like he is seeing the future because we haven't gotten to that part yet.



It's vague in the comic. Manhattan says all the time that he can't change the future but he is put in plenty of situations where he so easily could, for example when The Comedian killed that Vietnamese women. Comedian himself brought him up for that because of course Manhattan saw it coming, could have stopped it in a thousand different ways....but he did'nt. He had no excuse.

Plus he never saw Ozymandias' plan coming, or realised that the cancer was caused by his plan. So it's perfectly plausible that he _can_ change the future, but for one reason or another has convinced himself he can't. 

Not that it will change anything. Surfer will still kick his ass.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (May 13, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> It's vague in the comic. Manhattan says all the time that he can't change the future but he is put in plenty of situations where he so easily could, for example when The Comedian killed that Vietnamese women. Comedian himself brought him up for that because of course Manhattan saw it coming, could have stopped it in a thousand different ways....but he did'nt. He had no excuse.
> 
> Plus he never saw Ozymandias' plan coming, or realised that the cancer was caused by his plan. So it's perfectly plausible that he _can_ change the future, but for one reason or another has convinced himself he can't.
> 
> Not that it will change anything. Surfer will still kick his ass.



It's actually not that vague at all.  He can't change the future because there is no future to change.  Time doesn't go from the past to the present to the future, time exists all at once.  What humans view as the future is really just another edge of the jewel of time that already exists and has already happened, just we haven't gotten that far to view it yet.  Dr. Manhattan sees the whole jewel at once (or at least many, many edges), he doesn't view it one edge at a time like humans do.


----------



## Narcissus (May 14, 2009)

Just want to ask, but is the concessus that the Surfer wins?


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (May 14, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Just want to ask, but is the concessus that the Surfer wins?



For comic book versions, yeah.  It's pretty unanimous that Movie Dr. Manhattan beats Movie Silver Surfer.


----------



## Narcissus (May 14, 2009)

Ah, okay then.


----------



## yuuji sakurai (Sep 3, 2009)

Dr.Manhattan is like a young and ambitious High School Basketball player. Filled with confidence and  thinks he is the "best" basketball player in the world. That is before he meets Pro like Shaquille O'Neal or Michael Jordan on a one on one basketball match. Well Silver Surfer is like the Basketball pro. Why? Because Silver Surfer had been around the Universe and battled with beings way more powerful than himself, and survived until now ! This means good old Silver Surfer has the advantage of being a more skillful fighter. 

On power.. both Dr.Manhattan and Silver Surfer are master manipulators of energy and matter. But the only difference is that Silver Surfer was covered with an alloy not known to mankind and empowered with the power cosmic which is completely alien to even Dr.Manhattan. Whereas Dr.Manhattan was composed of earthly energy and matter. Something which Silver Surfer is able to manipulate easily.

Although Dr.Manhattan was potrait as a being who is simply indestructible, Omnipotent and all, but that was because in his "universe" he is the most powerful being. Well if you put him in the Marvel Universe, I think the blue doctor would find quite a number of beings that could beat the living daylights out of him. So really if you analyse Dr.Manhattan a bit further, you'd find that he is hardly an Omnipotent being. Heck.. he couldn't even alter history although he can see through the past, present and future simultaneously. Silver Surfer on the otherhand has demonstrated that he is capable of time travelling, thus  could alter history (theoretically).

Dr.Manhattan is also capable of self duplication.. because he controls matter and energy. Well so is Silver Surfer, although so far he wasn't given the opportunity to demonstrate that ability. Both can move at the speed of light and teleport, both possessed superhuman strength.. so really the only factor that determines who wins or lose would be.. fighting skills and shrewdness. In this respect, you have to give the credit to Silver Surfer for having the courage to fight with beings like Morg, Galactus, etc who are all way more powerful than him and yes. He is still around until today.

Well. what about Dr.Manhattan? So far which superbeings has he fought? - NONE. Yet he thinks of himself as being superior compared to any living beings. That to me is nothing but pure EGO.  So to me.. Dr.Manhattan is nothing but a Turbo charged Captain Atom and that is all.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 3, 2009)

Hurray for utterly superfluous necroposts!


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2009)

Silver Surfer stomps. Power Cosmic allowes him to everything Dr. Manhattan has done and then more, creating and destroying stars and black holes, time travel, superhuman preceptions, precognition, matter and energy manipulation, teleportation, ect...


----------



## Bart (Sep 3, 2009)

Silver Surfer wins.

Due to his cosmic awareness and manipulation of forms of matter, he will surely find out that Dr Manhattan's weakness lies in Tachyons. Surfer can shown, on a numerous many occasions, that he is proficient in can analysing and manipulating energy and matter to the point of detecting concentrations of energy many light years away whilst detecting the life energies of living beings. 

Futhermore, such an occurence is most probable, considering it's similar to how Surfer found Gladiator's weakness.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2009)

Wait I didn't realize this thread was necrobumped.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2009)

chulance said:


> Metaphor this is Dr.Manhattan vs Surfer has nothing to do with a character named Metaphor nor his abilties please stay on the debate. Sadly Dr.M can kill Surfer and how he escaped he's faster on his board. Dr. M can call it and make Surfer norman radd again. Why work on reading comprehension I'm comprehending perfecly what I read in this debate.
> 
> Dr.Manhattan said he can create life meaning he can what he says is true he's god. Saying it is just as good as showing it. I love Surfer Dr.M has regernated from total destruction and disintegrated by a wave of his hand. Has Surfer done that???



Creating life does not make you a god fiction has porven that time and again.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 3, 2009)

Surfer rapes in scenario 1.

He loses in scenario 2 though.


----------



## Xaosin (Sep 3, 2009)

Hasn't this been done many times before?

Surfer wins 1 but loses 2. That might change when the next surfer solo movie comes out,who knows.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 3, 2009)

Xaosin said:


> Hasn't this been done many times before?
> 
> Surfer wins 1 but loses 2. That might change when the next surfer solo movie comes out,who knows.



Yeah, but this is just the one from a few months back, that some new guy necroed.


----------

